# Camaro Roller Rink - USA - May 2016



## mookster (May 24, 2016)

I've only been off the plane four hours but these 1200+ photos from my latest adventure across the pond aren't going to sort themselves out!

I kicked off my fourth trip with something about as American as you can get - a roller skating rink. There really isn't much information on this one out there, my friend who I stayed with for the first few days found it by accident whilst delivering in the local area. It probably closed due to lack of business as it really is way out in the sticks with no big towns or hubs nearby, but there must have been demand for something like it at one point. Anyway, the rink area suffered a major fire in the roof a few years back, which has caused much of the support structure to collapse onto the rink floor and subsequently get completely overgrown with moss and plantlife. Thankfully the other areas weren't damaged but everything was soaked when the fire was put out.

Oh and there is also a 1970s Chevy Camaro in a side part of the building as well.

Like I said, as American as it gets...


















































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/albums/72157668734963156 

Loads more things to be posted over the next few days, the general calibre of the places I managed to see this time far surpassed anything I had done prevously over there.​


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 24, 2016)

I would love to see this place being a roller skater for twenty five years before I got into this game.looking forward to seeing the rest of your American reports after seeing so many teasers.but I am so jealous of this one


----------



## Malenis (May 24, 2016)

Oh gosh, this looks like a fab place! Nice one, thanks


----------



## krela (May 24, 2016)

Psycho pigs... interesting!


----------



## smiler (May 24, 2016)

Tried roller skating once, spent thirty minutes falling on me arse then two lovely girls took me by the hands and guided me around the rink, when the b###hs got up to mach nine the rotten c#ws let go me hands, I still say it was a bloody stupid place to put a pilller.

Nice One Mook, I'm looking forward to your reports, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (May 24, 2016)

Amazing that the trophies are still on display and what a nice breed of car to find abandoned ! Great shots,thank you.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 24, 2016)

Nice photos Mook. But the trophies in the trophy case have nothing to do with skating. A shame about the seventies Camaro as there are a lot of enthusiasts out there willing to preserve American history. I thought someone would have snapped it up and renovated it.


----------



## Bones out (May 24, 2016)

smiler said:


> Tried roller skating once, spent thirty minutes falling on me arse then two lovely girls took me by the hands and guided me around the rink, when the b###hs got up to mach nine the rotten c#ws let go me hands, I still say it was a bloody stupid place to put a pilller.
> 
> Nice One Mook, I'm looking forward to your reports, Thanks



Hahahaha...... Funniest thing all month . Mad bugger.


----------



## missypink (May 24, 2016)

What an amazing find at the end, my brother owns a 73 camaro, a mean green machine with a scary v8 engine...... such a shame that one couldn't get restored.....


----------



## HughieD (May 24, 2016)

Awesome. The boot-room shots are mega.


----------



## degenerate (May 25, 2016)

That's ace mookster, liking the shots of all the skates


----------

